# Apartment lawn and pesticides



## meeka85 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been wanting to take my bunnies on an outside walk for a long time now. I live in apartments and they spray the lawns with a pesticide. They told me it is safe for "children and pets" but do you all think that includes rabbits? I am nervous about taking them out because if I am wrong about it being safe, bye bye rabbits. Any advice would be welcome.

Erin

*edit* meant children and pets, not animals and pets


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 19, 2013)

It might help if we were to find out what exactly they used.

Some chemicals dissipate a few hours after being sprayed on, others much longer, and some can cause damage if touched vs eaten... etc...


----------



## meeka85 (Jun 19, 2013)

That's a very good point. I will call in the morning and find out exactly what they use. Thank you! I just have this icky feeling not knowing for sure. Even feels worthwhile to put them in the carrier and take them to a friend's house to let them play in their backyard because I KNOW they don't use anything.


----------



## meeka85 (Jun 20, 2013)

Spoke to my neighbor and her dogs ALWAYS get sick after they spray, so I am not even going to risk it. To my friend's house it is!


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep, don't risk it. Even if it's probably OK, do you want to go through the stress/expense of being that 1% unlucky person? You could always grow your own grass in a tub, bring him outside on some pavement or whatever. It's not quite the same experience but it's close


----------



## meeka85 (Jun 20, 2013)

Zoe, I LOVE your suggestion!! We have a lil balcony that I could grow it on, then just bring it inside (my littlest bun is a klutz, and I could see her falling off of it). To The Home Depot!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 20, 2013)

A lot of the products are safe around humans but not so much for your bunnies as they have a considerably smaller mass so the dose they get would be much higher. I used to give my bunnies apple branches from my own trees as I know the history.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jun 20, 2013)

You could plant all sorts of things... Lettuces, broccoli, collard greens. Bunny garden!! Then use the poops to fertilize. Circle of life.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 21, 2013)

meeka85 said:


> Spoke to my neighbor and her dogs ALWAYS get sick after they spray, so I am not even going to risk it. To my friend's house it is!



My fiance's mum had a little pet sitting business for a while. And one day she was being introduced to one of her clients dogs and walking with them with the owner just to get used to them, and they were perfect angels. The next day once the owner had left on holiday, she went over to take the dogs for a walk. She said they acted like complete maniacs, wouldn't go on the grass, were pulling and walking every way but never in a straight line. She found out a little while later that whoever had treated the lawns in the area earlier that day didn't dilute the solution and just used it straight!!! Which is why the dogs were acting up. I personally wouldn't risk it.

We've got a park directly behind us with a nice lawn, I regularly see them mow it, but I've never seen them treat it. I am currently training Bandit to use a harness, so I may have to ring the council and ask if they do treat it and when they do it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah I wouldn't risk it. I like Zoe's suggestion too. You could grow some bunny safe veggies. I love growing things for my bunny.


----------

